# Photoshoot with Hugo this morning



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Posing


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

he's lovely. he'd make a nice addition to my herd, bahahaha


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful, beautiful horse!!! I LOVE the front on chest pic. Soo lovely! Do you do jumping with him? What breed is he? Your pics are soooo good. Thanks for sharing! All of them!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you Juna, he's my pride and joy! 
He is an ottb actually, but I have had a few people asking me what his lines are thinking he is WB... I'm not complaining, I'm a big WB finatic and have been looking for a decent one for the last year or so, couldn't find anything I liked in my price range and had just about given up to concentrate soley on my university studies, when Hugo came up on the market. I wasn't keen on getting an ottb but he looked so solid that I thought it might be worth a go. He hadn't been ridden since he'd finished racing and had been spelled for a good 4 months, threw a saddle on, jumped on and he was an angle. I HAD to buy him. I'm not really into TB's but this guy just stole my heart. So I like to refer to him as my WB without the hefty pricetag! 

He finished racing in october 2009, was spelled until I purchased him recently in march 2010. Has had 4 weeks of work in the arena, a week of work cruising around in the paddock and this ride was after almost 2 weeks off. He is the quietest tb I've had the pleasure of dealing with, SO trainable, quiet and willing.

And nope, this boy is intended for strictly dressage  Just getting the very basics down with him at the moment, he's still learning the ropes like working leg into hand but we're getting there. I'm hoping to have him out competing even just doing a walk/trot test in the next month or so. Although a few friends of mine have other plans for him haha, one is keen to event him, and another few think he'd be a great show hunter. I'm not into jumping or showing, but we'll see what the future holds


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like a very nice ride on a very handsome horse! :wink:
Looks very pretty where you ride, too.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Rocky pony, where I'm riding is my property  Not so good as a dressage rider for training, but it's good to have some fun on like today. Usually I keep Hugo at my coaches place to make use of the arena.


----------



## matzki (Mar 10, 2010)

Your horse is absolutely lovely and seems to be well ridden/trained =)


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you Matzki, he's certainly not well trained yet haha, he's only had a month of work since finishing racing, so is as green as grass at this point. I'm just very lucky he's so trainable and willing to learn, he has picked things up so quickly


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, he sounds like a keeper! I wish you tons of luck with him. I sure do envy you! Thank for explaining your training process so far.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

HowClever, stealing horses is MY thing, you know that!!!

Anyway, back on track. He's beautiful, I can see why people ask if he's a WB; he is built like a tank!!! WOW!!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

pfffft whatevs lovestory 
:lol:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

No body is stealing him!! He's my baby, I've waited long enough to get a good'un like him and worked my backside off too haha, he's definitely staying where he is. So nope, he won't even be for sale unless I get to the point where I have to sell everything else and live in a cardboard box  

My dad has first dibs on him, he think I'll 'give' him to him as soon as I finish uni and get a new horse. HA tough luck old man, I'll be hanging onto this horse until he can't possible take me any further. Which by the looks of it, won't be for a long time yet!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

hahaha 
Awww but Kayty, he'd look so good in amongst my herd!! :lol:

In all seriousness though, he is beautiful and looks like he will take you a long way!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

hahaha awww boo! ^^^ no fair. Lol, I hope you do well with him, he looks awsome


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

HowClever... how much money do you have? Everything is for sale, for a price  

But thanks guys, I guess people wanting to steal my horse is a compliment haha! 

Will be hopefully taking him out to his first dressage comp on the 20th of June, just doing two walk/trot tests to see how he copes with the atmosphere and see what the judges think of him, but be aware that you will be bombarded with photos! He's my special guy and I feel the need to force him on everyone within reach lol!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

You can force him on me all you like


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Alright but you said it!!!

Trying to pick a comp name to register him under at the moment. 
You guys any good at picking names?

Sire is Kenvain
Dam is Night Alert

Hugo's racing name was Sebrle

Best suggestion so far was was 'The only grey in the village'... little brittin fans this is your cue to laugh  hahaha wonder if I'll get stoned riding around on a horse with a name like that


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Loooove the pictures. He really is stunning and looks like he has such a lovely temperament, he will take you far I think. I have to admit that I love to see him event, he would be an awesome XC horse!

Congratulations, I know what it is like to have a lot of bummy horses before you get a good one so enjoy it! I think it's great when people take their horses out of the arena for a change of scenery, there's so much you can still teach away from an arena! Also, the horses love it and it is so good for them when it comes time to compete away from home, he looks like he's having fun!

P.S. I just got myself an OTTB yesterday, she has been running wild (literally) for the last year since she finished racing but there's no WAY I would be able to post pictures here for a while cos she looks like a ragamuffin!! Have a feeling she won't be as calm as your boy either.... Just a feeling I have....


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

gosh, put me in the spotlight! I suck at names, it's taken me months to come up with show names for all my crew. How about.....Nights in Vain, or even Knights in Vain?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Sarahver, think you can tell by now that I love him to bits  
haha don't say that he'll make a good eventer... my eventing mates might see and they already want to steal him :O You're meant to say no he'll be a great dressage horse and be terrible at jumping haha! 

Yeah I really enjoy getting out of the arena, everyone stereotypes dressage riders as strict snobs who don't let their horse get out and have fun, but I love getting out and having a good gallop and play  

Ooooh you'll have to tell me about her!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

HowClever, I actually like those  Will put them down on my list of possibilities


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Woooo! If only I could have come up with things that easy for my own Hugo (yes I have one too, he's a 16.1 bay OTTB)!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry bout this buuttttt... HowClever I LOVE your avvi ^^ LOL


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Whoa, gorgeous!!! You both look fantastic !


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

HUGO! I love him. And yes, keep bombarding us with pictures! 
He's looking great!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

As for names, what do you think of
"He's So Vain"
"Silver Warning"
"Midnight Hour"
"I'm sending this horse to Sarah in Texas"
Not sure how you will feel about the last one.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

sarahver said:


> "I'm sending this horse to Sarah in Texas"
> Not sure how you will feel about the last one.



hahahahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

HowClever, I think that's because Hugo is just the greatest name out. All good horses are called Hugo  

Thanks Gillian, will try and get some new ones soon of him actually working rather than just mucking around in the paddock 

Sarah, Yeah that last one is good haha, no.  But again, everything is for sale for a price lol! But I do like 'he's so vain', that could work, will put it on my list


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

This is late I know, but after reading this thread, what about Code Silver for a name?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Code Silver.. actually yeah!! I do like that, will put that down as another option for names. Will put a thread up in a few weeks with all the names I like, will need help to decide!


----------



## KaylaOscer1994 (Oct 1, 2009)

ohohohohohohohohohohohohohohoh my gosh! he is stunninng!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thankyou  He's my very special guy, my boyfriend isn't too impressed with that though!
Will be getting some updated photo's soon hopefully


----------

